# Mr D invades Solvang



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

It did start out as a Danish colony so some of it have probable always been Danish, but ofcause the "Disneyfication" came later and was made to stand out and atract customers... not to celebrate heritage or anything...


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

Mr_Denmark said:


> It did start out as a Danish colony so some of it have probable always been Danish, but ofcause the "Disneyfication" came later and was made to stand out and atract customers... not to celebrate heritage or anything...


It is in California after all.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Very awesome!


----------

